# Any experience with Gigante K9?



## grimmauld (Jun 28, 2019)

https://facebook.com/DDRGermanShepherds/

Interested in one of their males, but can't seem to find much information on the dogs themselves. 

Anyone know this breeder, or their dogs?

If not, anyone have any sable breeder recommendations?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe the owner of this kennel is a member of this forum.

I find many threads and owners in a google search.

I guess my question is WHY are you interested in a DDR dog? There seems to be a fascination with DDR lately. The wall came down 30 years ago.

Or is it just a sable you want? Anyone breeding for just color is not a good breeder. Sable's are not rare. They are quite common in working lines. So again, what is it other than sable that you are looking for?


----------



## grimmauld (Jun 28, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> I believe the owner of this kennel is a member of this forum.
> 
> I find many threads and owners in a google search.
> 
> ...


My interest does not solely lie in sables. Given the nature of this forum, I figured any breeder suggested to me would already be reputable, or I could at least do my own digging after being giving a recommendation.

I would be lying if I didn't say the DDR shepherd's physical composition ( straight top lines, blocky physique, more reliable hips ) was what first interested me. Knowing it's foolish to pick something solely off of aesthetic, I looked more into their temperament and work ethic. I've worked alongside a working dog kennel for a little over 2 years now, and I'm ready for a project of my own I think. While any working line is something I won't turn my nose up at, I'm particularly interested in DDRs from what I have read.

tldr: I like them, and they seem like a good prospect for someone with experience, but wanting their own project finally.

I'm more than open to being told I'm wrong, however.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That doesn't really tell me what you are looking for. What kind of project? You want a sport dog? IGP? PSA?

What does the dog kennel you've worked with recommend?

As far as trusting the breeder recommended to be reputable based on the forum's nature...well...I've seen breeders recommended that I wouldn't touch. So definitely do more research there.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know the breeder but he lives in my area. I think a member of this forum that lives in Tucson bought one of his pups. Maybe you can do a search. They are awesome looking GSDs. Nice confirmation and temperament. I would seriously consider one from them if I were looking.


----------

